# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Τα παντα για τα ΗΧΕΙΑ

## NUKE

Λοιπον, τωρα τελευταια εχω πορωθει με τους ενισχυτες ηχου και θελω να φτιαξω δικα μου ηχεια.Θα ηθελα σε αυτο το topic να συγκεντωσουμε ολες τις πληροφοριες για τα ηχεια και θεωρητικα κ πρακτικα.

Δηλαδη τι ειναι το crossover, εχουν αρνητικο και θετικο πολο?Αν τα βαλω αναποδα?Καμοια καλη εταιρεια για να αγορασω?Σχετικα με τα W τι παιζει?Εννοω RMS και max?Επισης τι ειναι η κορνα που βαζουν και τι διαφορες εχει απο το tweeter.Και σε κατι παλια ηχεια εκτος απο το tweeter και to Woofer ειχαν και ενα πιο μικρο.Τι ειναι?Διαφορα SubWoofer απο Woofer?Με τα ωμ τι παιζει?

Ελπιζω ο καθενας σας να τοποθετησεις εδω περα οτι σχετικη γνωση υπαρχει.Η να επισημανει καποιο βιβλιο.Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και ζητω συγνωμη αν σας εχω κουρασει ολους εδω περα με τις ερωτησεις μου αλλα η διψα μου για γνωσεις περι ηλεκτονικων.....

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό που άνοιξες είναι πολύ μεγάλο.

Καταρχην τι ηχεία θέλεις να κάνεις? επαγγελματικού τύπου? (εκεί μόνο έχω ασχοληθεί) η hi-fi?
hi-fi παίζει γενικότερα σε μικρότερες ισχύς αλλα με καλύτερη ποιότητα.
ΝΑΙ τα crossover έχουν θετικό-αρνητικό και οι συνέπειες είναι τραγικές σε επαγγελματικό ήχο αν μπούν στραβά.

http://www.bcspeakers.com είναι μια εταιρία με πολύ καλά ηχεία που έχω δουλέψει, προτείνει επίσης σχέδια crossover τα οποία είναι υπολογισμένα σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές του κατασκευαστή, προτείνει επίσης και καμπίνες.
Το μικρό που λές εκτός απο κόρνα κλπ είναι μεγάφωνο μεσαίων συχνοτήτων και χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε hi-fi ηχεία.

RMS= Πραγματική ισχύς μεγαφώνου.
max η peak η music power= ισχύς ηχείου για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα

το Tweeter παράγει ΜΟΝΟ υψηλές συχνότητες στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις και με χαμηλότερη ισχύ.
Απο την άλλη η κόρνα καλύπτει μεγαλύτερο φάσμα και με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ.

Συνήθως η σύνθετη αντίσταση ενός επαγγελματικού ηχείου είναι στα 8 Ωμ

To Subwoofer έχει την ικανότητα να παράγει υπόηχους (τους οποίους στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις τους νοιώθεις και δεν τους ακούς) 
Είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλο θέμα για εδώ, θα προσπαθήσω βέβαια.

Υπήρχαν κάποια βιβλία που είχα πάρει απο το amazon.com
Συνολικά η ισχύς που είχαμε σε ενα μαγαζί που δούλευα (μελέτες, ρυθμίσεις, επισκευές κλπ κλπ) είχαμε γύρω στα 13Kw
και μεγαλύτερη ισχύς σε ηχεία τα οποία τα έφτιαξα μόνος μου απ το μηδέν είναι στα 3.2Kw

Πρέπει να διαλέξεις χώρο πρώτα hi-fi η Pro Audio?

----------


## NUKE

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την διαφορα.Οταν λες hi-fi η Pro Audio.Τι εννοεις?
Να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα.Γενικα τα ηχεια στα 4 ωμ  δεν παιζουν δυνατα και κανουν πολυ θορυβο, ετσι δεν ειναι σε σχεση παντα με τα 8 ωμ.(Εννοοντας οτι τους βαζεις  μεγαλους εχισχυτες).

Γενικα θελω να βαλω ηχεια στον ενισχυτη 4χ54w που εχω φτιαξει αλλα θελω να ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτεαρα ηχεια γιατι θελω να φτιαξω και ποπιο μεγαλους ενιχυτες.Γενικα εχω ενα κουτι που το βρηκα παρατημενο και θελω να του βαλω ηχεια.Τι πρεπει να παρω για να το φτιαξω?Εχει 3 τρυπες

Γενικα στα αυτοκινητα τι ηχεια βαζουν?

Α, και ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.

----------


## ok1gr

Ο επαγγελματικός ήχος για τον οποίο μιλάει ο leosedf είναι αυτόι που χρησιμοποιούν πχ. στα studio ηχογραφήσεων της sony και τα ηχεία στοιχίζουν χιλιάδες Ε. so.... hi-fi!

----------


## leosedf

Ο επαγγελματικός ήχος χρησιμοποιείται σε πανήγύρια, clubs, συναυλίες και γενικώς εκεί που απευθύνεσαι σε κόσμο.
Στον επαγγελματικό ήχο χρησιμοποιούντε ηχεία ΔΥΟ δρόμων και οι ενισχυτές (τελικοί) δεν μοιάζουν σε τίποτα με εναν απο αυτούς που έχουμε σπίτι πχ ο ενίσχυτής που βλέπετε πιό κάτω είναι στα 2,4Kw (είχα έναν τέτοιο) είναι έτσι φτιαγμένος ωστε να μή ζεστένετε με τίποτα και να παρέχει εξαιρετική ποιότητα ήχου ακόμα και όταν δουλεύει σχεδόν στις κορυφές του. (το καλοκαιρι ολοι οι ενισχυτές καιγόντουσαν και αυτός έβγαζε κρύο αέρα)

Γενικότερα αυτα τα μηχανήματα απο πλευράς απόδοσης είναι καλύτερα.

Καμία σχέση με studio sound που εκεί το αποτέλεσμα που θέλουμε είναι τελείως διαφορετικό (flat απόκριση) εκεί πρέπει να ακούς αυτό ακριβώς που βγαίνει, το κόστος βέβαια δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο τα ηχειακια τησ yamaha που χρησιμοποιούν σε κάθε studio(ναι αυτά με τους άσπρους κώνους) κοστίζουν περίπου 300 ευρώ.


Για τα τα κουτιά των ηχείων που θέλεις φίλε μου NUKE θα σου πρότεινα να φτιάξεις καινούρια απ την αρχή σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του μεγαφώνου που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις.

Ξεκίνα απο ηχεία δυο δρόμων, 100-150watt σε ισχύ

----------


## NUKE

Δεν ενδοιαφερομαι για επαγγελματικο ηχο.Για μενα, για αυτοκινητα και για κανα παρτυ αν κανουμε.

Οταν λες 100-150W δεν εννοεις RMS, ετσι?

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε την διαφορα στα ηχεια δυο και τριων δρομων?

----------


## leosedf

RMS πάντα.
Ε ΟΚ τότε μπορείς να φτιάξεις κάτι δικό σου ενδιάμεσο.


Η διαφορά είναι ΚΑΙ στο crossover (τριών δρόμων) και στα μεγάφωνα.
πχ το tweeter(2500Khz-16000Khz) αναλαμβάνει τις υψηλές συχνότητες  το woofer της χαμηλότερες(1000Khz-25Hz) και το ηχειάκι των μεσαίων τις μεσαίες συχνότητες (1000Khz εκεί τριγύρω)
Γενικώς τα ηχεία τριών δρόμων διαμοιράζουν τον ήχο σε διαφορετικά κομμάτια του ηχείου με αποτέλεσμα την καλύτερη πιστότητα/απόκριση.

Τα δυο δρόμων γενικότερα είναι πιό "φτηνά", βγαίνουν σε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ (στους επαγγελματίες δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να αναπαράγουν και τόσο αυτές τις συχνότητες και έτσι την αναλαμβάνουν τα woofers)

Με ηχεία τριών δρόμων μπορείς να κυμαίνεσαι μέχρι περίπου στα 500watt, απο κεί και πέρα χρειάζεσαι πιό δυνατά μηχανήματα.

Αλλα εφ όσον έχεις χαμηλά όρια η καλύτερη επιλογή θα ήταν τριών δρόμων.
Μόλις πάω σπίτι στη σέρρες θα πάρω μαζί μου τρια τέσσερα βιβλία κάποια για κατασκευή και κάποια άλλα για μελέτες ηχείων μπάς και μπορέσω να σου δώσω υλικό

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά θα σου βρώ ενα λογισμικό σαν και αυτό http://www.trueaudio.com/win_abt1.htm ωστε να μπορείς να υπολογίζεις την καμπίνα του ηχείου και το τί χρειάζεσαι για να φτιάξεις αυτό το crossover, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά λογισμικά σαν και αυτό και είναι προτιμότερο να τα χρησιμοποιούμε για να έχουμε την μέγιστη απόδοση απο ένα ηχείο.

Ενα είναι αυτό http://www.linearteam.dk/default.aspx?pageid=winisdpro  (Freeware)
Kαι αυτό http://www.audua.com/SW/Feature%20Summary.htm (Freeware)

----------


## NUKE

Πρωτα απο ολα  σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε leosedf  που μου δινεις πολυτιμες πληροφοριες.
Και εγω για τριων δρομων ηχεια σκεφτομαι.

Βασικα θελω αρχικα να βαλω τον ενισχυτη 4χ54W  σε ενα αυτοκινητο.Ετσι λεω να αρχισω απο αυτο.
Νομιζω οτι 200W  ειναι αρκετα καλα για ενα αμαξι και θελω να το δοκιμασω.Ετσι λεω να φτιαξω 4 ηχεια για να τα βαλω μεσα.Ομως τι λες να κανω?Θα ελεγα πρωτα να επικεντροθω στο να φτιαξω ηχεια για το αμαξι και μετα να φτιαξω ενα καλο ενισχυτη πουν να εχει 5 καναλια και να ξεπερναει το KW.Αυτο βεβαια του χρονου.

Λοιπον, τωρα για το αμαξι λεω να φτιαξω 4 ηχεια στα 100-150 W και να τα οδηγω με αυτον τον ενισχυτη.Δηλαδη να τα βαλω σε καποιο πορτμπαγκαζ και να παιζουν.Και μετα να φτιαξω και εναν μεγαλο ενισχυτη και να οδειγει μονο WOOFER και να το πεταξω και αυτο μεσα.

Ετσι πρωτα θα ηθελα συμβουλες συγκεκρομενα για να φτιαξω 4 ηχεια για αυτοκινητο στα 100-150W.

Τι λες?Γενικα μπορει να λεω βλακειες αλλα δν μπορω να εξηγησω τι ακριβως θελω να κανω γιατι θελει πολυ γραψιμο.

----------


## bajanacker

Γεια σας φίλοι μου ...
Ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση , συγγνώμη που επεμβαίνω κιόλας .
Θα πω την ταπεινή μου γνώμη , γιατί έχω "πάθει κι έχω μάθει " από κατασκευές ηχείων 2 και 3 δρόμων .

Δοκίμασα και κατασκεύασα πριν κάποια χρονάκια ηχεία 3 δρόμων , με καμπίνες αγορασμένες από γνωστό μαγαζί , με WOOFER BUMPER (to midrange & tweeter δεν θυμάμαι τι ήταν ) αλλά το τελικό αποτέλεsμα (επειδή ο τελικός κριτής είναι το αυτί μας , ας μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό ) δεν μου άρεσε . 

Πριν κανένα μήνα έκανα ηχεία 2 δρόμων (καινούριες καμπίνες 70λιτρων ) με τη βοήθεια ενός ξυλουργού φίλου μου kai  σχέδια από ένα βιβλίο "build your own loudspeaker" . Φοβερός ήχος (σημ. Τα μεγάφωνα - WOOFER και tweeter - φτηνιάρικα . SIMSONIC , τα είχα αγοράσει επί εποχής δραχμών 12.000 όλα μαζί - μαζί και τα cross over) .

Τελικά φίλε NUKE όπως λέει κι ο φίλος  leosedf η επιλογή είναι καθαρά θέμα δικό σου . Εμείς μοιραζόμαστε τις εμπειρίες μαζί σου .

Υ.Γ : Σε επόμενη απάντηση θα βάλω και φωτο από τα ηχεία

----------


## bajanacker

Ορίστε το νεό ηχείο με το φοβερό ήχο ! Πλούσιο και βαθύ μπάσσο και γλυκά πρίμα ... ( Χωρίς midrange υπάρχει ένα ακουστικό κενό στις μεσαίες συχνότητες , αλλά αυτές είναι που αναπαράγονται και ακούγονται πιο εύκολα από όλο το ακουστικό φάσμα )

----------


## _ab

γιατι δεν κανεις ενα ποστ τις διαστασεις να το κατασκυασουμε και εμεις??????  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε, μπορεις να μου πεις ακριβως τι χρειαζομαι απο διαστασεις για το κουτι μεχρι και το WOOFER TA TWEETER  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΗΧΕΙΑ 100WΡΜΣ

----------


## leosedf

Υπ όψην, αυτά είναι ηχεία Hi-Fi

----------


## bajanacker

Γεια σας και πάλι συνταξιδιώτες μου στο θαυμαστό κόσμο τών ηλεκτρονικών .
Δεν περίμενα το θέμα να είχει συνέχεια , επειδή είχε να δοθεί απάντηση από αρχές Σεπτέμβρη . Πολύ ευχαρίστως να σας δώσω τις λεπτομέριες και τις διαστάσεις του ηχείου . Το σχέδιο είναι γραμμένο σε .doc μορφή .

Επειδή δεν υπάρχουν πολλές λεπτομέριες στο σχέδιο τις γράφω εδώ :
Αφού κατασκέυασα τις καμπίνες από μελαμίνη (καλύτερο είναι το MDF 16 mm) πέρασα εσωτερικά κάθε ακμή του κουτιού με σιλικόνη , για να σταγανοποιηθεί . Μετά κόλλησα σε κάθε πλευρά του κουτιού , εσωτερικά πάντα εννοείται , ηχοαπορροφητικό σφουγγάρι . Το βρήκα στο Practiker . Ενα κομμάτι 70 Χ 50 εκ κοστίζει 12 € . Χρειάστηκα δύο . Τελικά βίδωσα τους ακροδέκτες στο πίσω μέρος και τους ένωσα με το cross over και τα μεγάφωνα . Το cross over και τα μεγάφωνα , καθώς και το σωλήνα για το bass reflex τα πήρα από το κατάστημα του Δ. Μουτσιούλη . Τα WOOFER απ' ότι θυμάμαι , επειδή τα αγόρασα το ... 1999 είχαν 3.000 ή 4.000 δρχ το ένα , ( 8'' μάρκα SIMSONIC 150 WATT ) και τα tweeter κόστισαν 2.000 δρχ το καθένα . Το cross over ... δεν θυμάμαι , να μη λέω ψέμματα αλλά κι αυτό δεν ήταν ακριβό ... Δύο δρόμων είναι με λίγα DB περισσότερα στις ψηλότερες συχνότητες . Ο σωλήνας είναι έτοιμος και έχει διάμετρο 5 εκ. και μήκος 13 εκ. (νομίζω . Σορρυ αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς ) Πάντως προτείνω να τον πάρετε έτοιμο . Είναι πλαστικός και κοστίζει μόνο 0.90 € .

Γενική αποτίμηση : Το ακριβότερο υλικό είναι τα ... ξύλα !!! επειδή χρειάστηκα αρκετά κομμάτια και τα έπαιρνα έτοιμα από το PRACTIKER  και πολλές φορές οι διαστάσεις δεν βόλευαν και είχα αρκετή "φύρα" ,  ειναι και χρώμα κερασιάς και η ομορφιά πληρώνεται . Πάντως αν χρησιμοποιηθεί MDF  θα κοστίσει λιγότερο . Το αποτέλεσμα πάντως με δικαίωσε . Και καλός ήχος και αισθητική . Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να κάνω ένα κάλημα με μαυρο πανί για προστασία των μεγαφώνων από φερέλπιδες μπέμπηδες που τα βλέπουν κι έχουν μανία να ζουλάνε το κεντρικό σημείο από τα WOOFERS . Ξέρετε αυτό που βουλιάζει !!!!  :Wink: 

Καλή επιτυχία σε όσους το προσπαθήσουν . 
Στέλνω συνημμένο και το αρχείο με τις διαστάσεις των καμπινών .

Φιλικά Κωστής

----------


## gsmaster

> ...Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να κάνω ένα κάλημα με μαυρο πανί για προστασία των μεγαφώνων από φερέλπιδες μπέμπηδες που τα βλέπουν κι έχουν μανία να ζουλάνε το κεντρικό σημείο από τα WOOFERS . Ξέρετε αυτό που βουλιάζει !!!!  ...



Για να επαναφέρετε το βούλιαγμα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις παίρνετε Blue-tac ή white-tac (αυτό που είναι σαν τσίχλα, χρησιμοποιείται για να κολλάμε τις αφίσες στον τοίχο) βάζουμε μικρή ποσότητα μέσα στο βούλιαγμα, και τραβάμε απότομα.  :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

Λοιπόν λοιπόν.. Ξυπνάω το θέμα  :Smile: 

Συντομα θα τελειώσω τους 300άριδες ενισχυτές και θα πρέπει να φτιάξω ηχεία.

Από ηχεία θα πάρω τα SBW-450 απο την TELE( http://www.tele.gr/html/77.HTM )
Για κόρνες λέω τις PTW-310/PT-410A πάλι από την TELE ( http://www.tele.gr/html/78.HTM )
Για midrange λέω τα MBS-600 πάλι της TELE ( http://www.tele.gr/html/72.HTM )
Για bass reflex δεν ξέρω, λογικά θα πάνε ανάλογα με τα watt και τις διαστάσεις. Δείτε εδώ και διαλέξτε http://www.tele.gr/html/80.HTM

Μπορείτε να που πείτε σε τι διαστάσεις να κόψω τα ξύλα να βγάζει καλό μπάσο και να έχει καλή ποιότητα?

Έχει έναν οδηγό το site αλλά εκείνα τα κουτιά είναι πολύ μικροσκοπικά..

----------


## ok1gr

Ρε φίλε αυτά της tele είναι πολύ μάπα....
Βρές τπτ άλλο καλύτερα...  :Wink: 
(ξέχασες και το crossover...)

----------


## PCMan

Μιά χαρά είναι, μερικά απο αυτά τα έχω δει να δουλεύουν.
Ασε το crossover, στο τέλος.
Αλλού είναι το θέμα μας όμως. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?

----------


## PCMan

Κανείς?

----------


## slipy grain

:Very Happy:  γεια χαρα σε ολους μήπως κάποιος αμα θέλει να με βοηθήσει? πώς μπορώ να κατασκευάσω 2 ηχεία τα οποία να βγάζουνε γύρω στα 80 πραγματικά watt αλλά να έχουν flat ήχο και πολύ καλή απόκριση στις χαμηλες συχνότητες? (: κατα κόσμος είχα στούντιο εφαρμοφών ή αλλιώς μονιτορ)
όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ας δώσει μια απάντηση παρακαλώ.

_Πρωτότυπο_
"για" "χαρα" "σε" "ολους" xerei "μιπος" "καπιος" "αμα" theleiu ......!"να" "με" "βοηθισει"?"πος" "μπορο" "να" "κατασκευασο" 2 "ηχεια" "τα" "οπια" "να" "βγαζουνε" ghro "στα" 80 "πραγματικα" watt "αλλα" "να" "εχουν" lflat "ηχο" "και" "πολη" "καλι" "αποκριση" "στις" "χαμιλες" "σιχνοτητες"?(":κατα" "κοσμον" eixia stoudio "εφαρμογον" "η" alios "μονιτορ")
"οπιος" mporei "να" "βοιθισει" "ας" "δοσει" "μια" "απαντηση" "παρακαλο"

----------


## antonis_p

> "για" "χαρα" "σε" "ολους" xerei "μιπος" "καπιος" "αμα" theleiu ......!"να" "με" "βοηθισει"?"πος" "μπορο" "να" "κατασκευασο" 2 "ηχεια" "τα" "οπια" "να" "βγαζουνε" ghro "στα" 80 "πραγματικα" watt "αλλα" "να" "εχουν" lflat "ηχο" "και" "πολη" "καλι" "αποκριση" "στις" "χαμιλες" "σιχνοτητες"?(":κατα" "κοσμον" eixia stoudio "εφαρμογον" "η" alios "μονιτορ")
> "οπιος" mporei "να" "βοιθισει" "ας" "δοσει" "μια" "απαντηση" "παρακαλο"



1.Τουλαχιστον ολες οι μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις δεν ειναι ανορθόγραφες!!!
2.Αυτά τα απειρα " τί σκοπό έχουν;
3.Παρακαλώ την διευθυνση να δημοσιεύσει κάπου έναν τρόπο χρήσης διορθωτή κειμένου,το κακό έχει παραγίνει.
4.Ο όρος "1" των Όρων Εγγραφής & Χρήσης πλέον κρίνεται ανεπαρκής. Τα κείμενα έχουν καταντήσει τόσο ανορθόγραφα 
   που μόνο λόγω αυτού δεν ειναι ευανάγνωστα και κατανοητά.
5.Μετά μας φταίει το άρθρο 16!

----------


## bajanacker

Σας παραθέτω ένα σχέδιο από sub woofer , αν και νομίζω οτι όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα "πίτουρα" ... με τα ηχεία ήθελα να πω , θα τα έχει δει αυτά τα σχέδια...

----------


## PCMan

Εμένα θα με βοηθήσει κάποιος? Δεν μπορεί να μην ξέρει κανείς..

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Εμένα θα με βοηθήσει κάποιος? Δεν μπορεί να μην ξέρει κανείς..



φιλε  pcman   με τα μεγαφωνα που λες να παρεις   οτι διαστασεις και να κοψεις τα ξυλα το ιδιο τους κανει...δεν συγκινουντε με τιποτα ....
Eχω αγορασει tele  ηχεια και τωρα ουτε που ξερω που τα εχω πεταξει....γενικα πεταμενα λεφτα δεν αξιζουν.


Αν επιμενεις κοψε μερικα ξυλα με το ματι ...συγκρινοντας ηχεια ιδιων διαστασεων και watt.

----------


## PCMan

Εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα? 
Ωραία, θα βάλω καλύτερα 12ιντζα ήχεία. Σε τι διαστάσεις πρέπει να κοπούν τα ξύλα?
Έχει στην προηγούμενη σελίδα κάτι αλλά είναι 150W και 8ιντζα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Για τον Μπατζανάκερ:
Και στο δεύτερο ηχείο οι διαστάσεις είναι εσωτερικές;
Και κάτι άλλο. Μήπως εκτός από τα ηλεκτρονικά ασχολείσαι και με την ερασιτεχνική αστρονομία;

----------


## bajanacker

Γεια και πάλι...
itta-vitta , όντως οι διαστάσεις είναι εσωτερικές . Πάντα έτσι δίνονται , καθώς και το πάχος του ξύλου. Προτιμότερο είναι το MDF 19 χιλιοστών.

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   Με την αστρονομία ασχολούμαι , αλλά ... χωρίς τηλεσκόπιο   :Laughing:  Η αλήθεια είναι οτι θά 'θελα να αγοράσω ένα , αλλά προς το παρόν υπάρχουν άλλες προτεραιότητες .

----------


## itta-vitta

Κάτι παλιά σχέδια κατασκευής ηχείων που έχω δίνουν και εσωτερικές και εξωτερικές διαστάσεις. 
Ασχολούμαι κι εγώ με την ερασιτεχνική αστρονομία. Έχω ένα 8" Celestron και αρκετά συνοδευτικά (προσοφθάλμια, φακό barlow κλπ). Για να το αποκτήσω, έδωσα ένα λαμπάτο ραδιόφωνο Telefunken "Gavote", σε άριστη λειτουργική και εμφανησιακή κατάσταση. Με "μάτι", με εφ-εμ(ukw), με πρίμα - μπάσα ξεχωριστά και διφωνικό (με δυο μεγάφωνα στα πλάγια). Πολύ καλό κομμάτι
Να οργανώσουμε στο forum και θέμα - συζήτηση σχετική με την ερασιτεχνική αστρονομία. Δεν ξέρω αν θα το επιτρέψουν οι συντονιστές. Σε παλιές εκδόσεις του Radio Amatur - Hanbook, είχε και σελίδες με ερασιτεχνική αστρονομία.

----------


## gsmaster

Η συζήτηση για την αστρονομία κτλ μπορεί να συνεχιστεί εδώ-> Άλλα χομπυ

----------


## petros32

Να ρωτήσω κάτι...

Πώς υπολογίζονται τα συνολικά Watt ενός ηχείου; 
πχ αν ένα ηχείο δύο δρόμων έχει woofer 150W και tweeter 120W, τότε πόσα W πρέπει να δηλώνεται ότι είναι;  :Smile:

----------


## xifis

οσα του woofer δηλαδη 150 watt.

----------


## Supeleng

> οσα του woofer δηλαδη 150 watt.



Φίλε Xifi είναι λίγο ασαφές αυτό που λες.Η ίσχυς που θα αποδοθεί στην "ταμπέλα" του ηχείου δεν μπορεί να είναι όση του woofer κατά κανόνα.Μπορεί σε κάποια project να τυγχάνει να είναι έτσι αλλά όχι πάντα...Αυτό που συμβαίνει,και θα το θέσω πολύ μπακαλίστικα,είναι ότι η ισχύς ενός ολοκληρωμένου ηχείου έχει να κάνει με τα ποσοστά συχνοτήτων που "μοιράζει" το crossover.Πάντα εξαρτάται από την συχνότητα αποκοπής χαμηλών-υψηλών(σε δίδρομο σύστημα) και από την εκάστοτε rms ισχύ των μεγαφώνων που το απαρτίζουν.Καί αν το καλοσκεφτείς είναι λογικό γιατί φαντάσου να έχεις ένα σύστημα με 500w woofer και 50w κόρνα.Εαν του βάλεις ενισχυτή 500w υπάρχει πιθανότητα να δεις την κόρνα να απογειώνεται και να μπαίνει σε τροχιά. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## βαγγέλης

γεια σας παιδια επειδη διαβασα σχετικα με τα ηχεια ας τα παρουμε απο την αρχη 
1 σε τη ωμ θελεις τα ηχεια 2 το γουφερ που θα βαλεις αποτι διαβασα πρεπει να ειναι ακουστικη αναρτηση και οχι B-R τι παχος εχει η μπλαφα του κουτιου (εκει που βιδονουν τα μεγαφωνα) κανονικα θα πρεπει να κυβησης την καμπινα με το ειδικο βαρος του αερα 0.89 να βρεις τα λιτρα και βαλεις το καταλληλο γουφερ δεν σου προτεινω πανω απο10' 8Ω 120w 90db
για μιντ θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις γυρω στα 60w 8Ω 4,5' και τελος αμα θελεις δυνατες υψηλες μια κορνα πηνιου 100w 8Ω με (φεροφλου) ειναι ιδικο υγρο να την ψυχει και τελος ενα κροσοβερ 3 δρομων με πηνια αερα  
για μαρκες ειναι αναλογα τη ευρο που εχεις παντος μια καλη αγορα μεγαφωνων ειναι τα Γερμανικα  TONSIL εχουν αριστη σχεση ποιοτητας-τιμης το ηχειο με τα μεγαφωνα που σου ειπα ειναι γυρω στα 100W RMS 8Ω KAI 90DB

----------


## PCMan

Φίλε προσπάθησε να βάζεις κανα σημείο στίξης... Μου βγήκαν τα μάτια...

----------


## Panoss

Τα Tonsil, απ' όσο ξέρω είναι Πολωνικά.
Τα ηχεία, χρειάζονται κάποιους υπολογισμούς για να γίνουν σωστά.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43422

----------


## costas81

Τα Tonsil όντως κατασκευάζονται στην Πολωνία και είναι όντως πολύ καλά...υπάρχει όμως ένα πρόβλημα...πρόσφατα άλλαξε ο διευθυντής πωλήσεων και έτσι επειδή του ήρθε ανέβασε τις τιμές σχεδόν κατά 100%........τι σημαίνει αυτό για την ελληνική αγορά...????..........το κυριότερο είναι ότι ο εισαγωγέας αποφάσισε να σταματήσει την εισαγωγή τους...με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχουν πλέον στην Ελλάδα....μόνο αν έχει περισσέψει τίποτα από παλαιότερες εισαγωγές.....για περισσότερες πληροφορίες υπάρχει η αντιπροσωπεία της Tonsil στη λεωφ. Βάρης - Κορωπίου σχεδόν απέναντι από τη σχολή Ευελπίδων....

----------


## βαγγέλης

ΝΑΙ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΑ ΤΟΝΣΙΛ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΟΝΕΖΙΚΑ

----------


## MixalisSaxo

Καλησπέρα παιδία!!Είμαι καινούργιος στα ηχοσυστήματα αν και ξέρω καποια ελάχιστα πράγματα...θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι....Έλεγα να βάλω δύο απλά οβάλ για αρχή δύο δρόμων αλλα τελικά αποφάσισα να κρατήσω τα λεφτά και να πάω για αργότερα για 4 σε κάθε πόρτα των 4 ωμ με δύο κόρνες σε κάθε πόρτα!!ξέρετε τι ενισχυτές θα χρειαστώ??και αν η beyman  βγάζει κάτι καλό??και σκέφτομαι κάποιο woofer λέω για 12αρι τι λέτε???

----------


## xifis

μολις καταλαβα οτι το 9εμα ειναι απτο 2005..

----------


## Phatt

Ε και; Ανασταση εχουμε!

----------


## graphist83

> Καλησπέρα παιδία!!Είμαι καινούργιος στα  ηχοσυστήματα αν και ξέρω καποια ελάχιστα πράγματα...θέλω να ρωτήσω  κάτι....Έλεγα να βάλω δύο απλά οβάλ για αρχή δύο δρόμων αλλα τελικά  αποφάσισα να κρατήσω τα λεφτά και να πάω για αργότερα για 4 σε κάθε  πόρτα των 4 ωμ με δύο κόρνες σε κάθε πόρτα!!ξέρετε τι ενισχυτές θα  χρειαστώ??και αν η beyman  βγάζει κάτι καλό??και σκέφτομαι κάποιο woofer  λέω για 12αρι τι λέτε???




Πολυ γενικο αυτο που λες. Απο οτι καταλαβα πας για SPL συστημα. Θα εχεις συνολο δηλαδη 8 mid 8αρια 2 κορνες και sub. Βαλε τα κατω και υπολογισε ποση ισχυ χρειαζεσαι στο συνολο. Εαν υποθεσουμε οτι καθε mid ειναι περιπου 100w RMS οι κορνες απο 120 και το sub περιπου 300 (αν και χρειαζεσαι 2 για να καλυψεις τα 8 μεγαφωνα ) Με ενα προχειρο υπολογισμο για αξιοπρεπεί οδηγηση xρειαζεσαι περιπου 1,3kw σε ενισχυτες. Και οχι μονο.. Χρειαζεσαι νεα μπαταρια (ισως 2) πυκνωτη, ισως και δυναμο για να υποστηριξει την νεα η νεες μπαταριες, φουλ καλωδιωση με αξιοπρεπη δεικτη AWG και σαφως μονωση πολυ μονωση για το αμαξι θα τριζει αφανταστα.

Εφοσον θελεις να φτιαξεις τετοιο συστημα ελπιζω να μαζεψες αρκετα λεφτα.

Η beyma βγαζει πολλα μοντελα, Το ιδιο και η Concord αμα θες κατι σε πιο ποιοτικο. Αλλα αυτο δεν γινεται να στηθει ετσι. Πρπει να ξεκαθαρισεις πως θες να ακους μουσικη. Θελεις να ακους εσυ με αξιοπρεπεια και ποιοτητα και να εχεις και λιγο αποθεμα να το τσιτωσεις αμα θες η θες να σε ακουνε οι εξω και εσυ να μην ακους σχεδον τιποτα. Το ξεκαθαριζεις αυτο μας λες ποσα λεφτα διαθετεις και προχωραμε αργα και σταθερα.

Σου παραθετω και ενα αρθρο που εχω συνταξει σχετικο με το car audio. Εαν εχεις ορεξη και το διαβασεις θα μαθεις πολλα και θα εχεις μια σφαιρικοτερη αποψη επι του θεματος.  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53964

----------


## peterlee

Γεια σας παιδιά, θέλω κι εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι. Έχω ένα ζευγάρι ηχεία και έχουν χαλάσει τα γούφερ απ'τον χρόνο. Δηλαδή έχουν λιώσει τα άκρα. Δεν ξέρω πόσα watt είναι, έχει απλά ένα αυτοκόλλητο με ένα σήμα πίσω και τίποτα άλλο. Μόνο τα watt του twiter αναγράφονται και είναι 25W. Θέλω να τα αλλάξω, μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει πως θα μπορέσω να υπολογίσω τι woofer να πάρω;; Επίσης είναι 12ιντσο.

----------


## antonis

Το θέμα νομίζω έχει γίνει μπάχαλο.

----------

